# view from my room



## Alex_B (Nov 1, 2007)

Did I mention, that the view from my current room is really nice? 

Just 7 metres  to the sea 

(put it under snapshots since it is not really a composed picture, but simply what you see from my window)


----------



## Sideburns (Nov 1, 2007)

that...is awesome.

Must be easy to pick up chicks if you could just show them that pic.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 1, 2007)

Sideburns said:


> that...is awesome.
> 
> Must be easy to pick up chicks if you could just show them that pic.



Well, unfortunately this is not my permanent dwelling  I am in Spain currently.


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 1, 2007)

bloody hell the River Dart is looking good these days


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 1, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> bloody hell the River Dart is looking good these days



day temperatures are around 20 degC here... so I guess at the Dart it is a bit cooler these days


----------



## Mesoam (Nov 1, 2007)

W

T

F....

lets see the house


----------



## kundalini (Nov 1, 2007)

With a view like that, what does it matter if the digs are actually in shambles.  

I've been to Spain several times and absolutely love the country and particularly the people.  If possible, would like to finish my days there.


----------



## Mesoam (Nov 1, 2007)

this is true, i once lived in 470 sq ft lake cabin...its been my favorite place yet

froze my butt off in the winter with no insulation! but it was fun watching the snow come in the door locks off my back porch!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh. Alex! That' where you are, and that is why I haven't seen much of you of late! Good to see SOME of you (and if it is "only" the view from your current "home") again at last! So whereabouts in Spain is this?


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 3, 2007)

wow, this thread developed some life 

It is Sant Feliu de Guíxols ...


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 3, 2007)

So up north in Cataluña ... and is it WORK again that took you there?


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 3, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> So up north in Cataluña ... and is it WORK again that took you there?



.. of course! What else?


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 3, 2007)

Holidays? Maybe? For once? 
That would have been an idea. Wouldn't it?


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 3, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Holidays? Maybe? For once?
> That would have been an idea. Wouldn't it?



Hmm, cannot remember my last holiday ... good idea


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 11, 2007)

btw, I moved out by now


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 11, 2007)

Awww, too bad. It looks awesome. And to think your employer had to foot the bill for it.....lucky you!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 11, 2007)

I agree this is always very convenient


----------

